# Can you do this? I can't.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My daughter belongs to a gym called crossfit ,she is on the far left in the photo. below is this mornings workout.
I only post this cause I am proud of her.
Wearing a 20# vest
1 mile run
100 pull-ups
200 push-ups
300 squats
1 mile run
Done in 98:34


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

No, not even close! Good for her!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No. I can't even think hard about doing that. Not without risking a heart attack.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

It is called the murph challenge.
Who Was “Murph”?

Almost all experienced CrossFitters have attempted “Murph” at one point or another. It’s long, painful, and named after Navy lt. Michael Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, NY, a SEAL killed in Afghanistan on June 28, 2005. He was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor.








How It's Done

Patiently. Elite crossFit athletes will take more than 60 minutes to finish, with some wearing a 20-pound weighted vest from beginning to end. Many crossFitters will carry more than double that figure. The sheer volume of reps is daunting, but that’s what makes this workout so special. When you’re 40 minutes in and still haven’t started your second mile run, a strong mental game is the only thing that can see you through to the end


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Can I brag a little more?
She is a crossfit instructor, power lift instructor, and as a real job she is a chef on this yacht.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I couldn't even do that when I was in the best shape of my life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for her! Way to go young ms slewfoot...:77:::clapping::::clapping::

Son 2 (Cam19 on the forum)his Cross Fit gym had the same challenge this morning (Atlanta area). I'll have to find out what his time was.


But to your question, 

YES...I did my own version this am...After some leftover pizza and beer, I RAN to the bathroom, PULLED DOWN my pants, SQUATED...and read a magazine. All with at least 40 pounds of permanent weight attached and distributed all over my body...I was done in about 20 minutes and read 2 articles...:bs:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am very familiar with Crossfit. I see them running all over town. You should be very proud. I couldn't do that if my life depended on it. 

I do know of a case where a guy over did the powerlift part and severed his spinal column. Gotta' temper that adrenaline with common sense.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I had to go take a nap after reading about it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Orthopedic surgeons LOVE Crossfit and will tell you it's the best thing to EVER happen to their practices ... ask me how I know.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why? I'm half bent over and half in pain just thinking about it!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I am very familiar with Crossfit. I see them running all over town. You should be very proud. I couldn't do that if my life depended on it.
> 
> I do know of a case where a guy over did the powerlift part and severed his spinal column. Gotta' temper that adrenaline with common sense.


How well I know , she has had 2 back surgeries and needs one on her neck. No matter what dad and mom says she won't give it up or even slow down. 
We watched he in a competition last year called thunder dome and her body was starting to tremble and she was having a hard time walking but would not stop, my wife could no longer watch she had to go out to the lobby and wait.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

slippy said:


> good for her! Way to go young ms slewfoot...:77:::clapping::::clapping::
> 
> Son 2 (cam19 on the forum)his cross fit gym had the same challenge this morning (atlanta area). I'll have to find out what his time was.
> 
> ...


roflmao.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Cross Fit workouts are very extreme and impressive. Another impressive thing about Cross Fit is the "family" attitude that the members form between each other. Back in my gym days, you'd go to the gym, push some weight around and leave. Maybe you knew some of the other members casually but for the most part it was a solitary experience.

The Cross Fit community, according to my son, forms friendships, have cookouts together, participate in various other sport related stuff and other activities together. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, but how much beer did she drink between events??


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Orthopedic surgeons LOVE Crossfit and will tell you it's the best thing to EVER happen to their practices ... ask me how I know.


you can say that again.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Yeah, but how much beer did she drink between events??


 none , not allowed while competing. She is not much of a drinker anyway she does the paleo diet and beer is not part of that.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The Cross Fit workouts are very extreme and impressive. Another impressive thing about Cross Fit is the "family" attitude that the members form between each other. Back in my gym days, you'd go to the gym, push some weight around and leave. Maybe you knew some of the other members casually but for the most part it was a solitary experience.
> 
> The Cross Fit community, according to my son, forms friendships, have cookouts together, participate in various other sport related stuff and other activities together. That's pretty cool.


I know they have lots of BBQ's out back. they invite friends and family to these gatherings.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> I couldn't even do that when I was in the best shape of my life.


She does damn well for a 38 year old mother of 1.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate to be a party pooper (who came up with that term anyway?) Some gyms have rules about people addicted to exercise. They tell them to stop if they are overdoing it. Just like someone who takes more weight than they can safely lift and gets hurt someone could pass out from too much running without cooling down. I would be proud if that were my family though. Just bringing that up.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

James m said:


> I hate to be a party pooper (who came up with that term anyway?) Some gyms have rules about people addicted to exercise. They tell them to stop if they are overdoing it. Just like someone who takes more weight than they can safely lift and gets hurt someone could pass out from too much running without cooling down. I would be proud if that were my family though. Just bringing that up.


Don't know the answer. think you would have ask the founder who started with one crossfitt and now it is a nationwide franchise.
I do know that it is not like any other gym you cannot just walk in and join, you have to set an appointment come in and show you can handle their workouts, now that is the one she belongs to I don't know about others. 
I do like the sign they have on their front door "no air conditioner, no heat, no mirrors."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bet they would change that sign if they were in Alaska - no heat no AC -I understand the thinking and yes it is great but advertising it PLEASE.
I am a big fan of NO AC but sorry Charlie if it drops below -10 like it does were I live I'm getting some heat. It does get over 100 here in the summer with constant high humidity but averages in the high 80's -90's in the summer -it is the freaking humidity that makes it so sucky -can you say SWAMP AZZ


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell, I would have a heart attack running to the mailbox. 
Besides I limp from carrying 150-200 pound die sets when young and dumb.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This challenge is extremely difficult just to finish. 

Once again, hats off to young Ms Slewfoot! :encouragement:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You get bragging rights. God I wish every parent could be half as proud.



slewfoot said:


> My daughter belongs to a gym called crossfit ,she is on the far left in the photo. below is this mornings workout.
> I only post this cause I am proud of her.
> Wearing a 20# vest
> 1 mile run
> ...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

pretty impressive! I walked from my desk to the water cooler then the bathroom and back. I need a nap and foot massage.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think I have ever been able to do that in my entire life!!! In under 2 hrs. anyway, give me a week and I might be able to do it. Awesome gal!! Good for you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> My daughter belongs to a gym called crossfit ,she is on the far left in the photo. below is this mornings workout.
> I only post this cause I am proud of her.
> Wearing a 20# vest
> 1 mile run
> ...


The Arkie branch of the clan are into Cross Fit. Too tough for old fat guys.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

My daughter is a competitive gymnast

Thats great...I used to think

My son and I were pushing steel in the gym out back when my daughter came out on my last set of 350 on the bench

She says " Dad thats great, but can you do this?"

She drops to a handstand, then to a 1 arm handstand, knocks out 20, 1 armed handstand pushups, each side. Never even wobbled

I wanted to cry looking at it. I was too old for that when I was her age


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> It is called the murph challenge.
> Who Was "Murph"?
> 
> Almost all experienced CrossFitters have attempted "Murph" at one point or another. It's long, painful, and named after Navy lt. Michael Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, NY, a SEAL killed in Afghanistan on June 28, 2005. He was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor.


There is a decent movie called " Lone survivor " It didn't get a whole lot of hype before or during its run time, but it is about the operation that Mike Murphy was on when he and his team died, If you guys ever get a moment to sit down and watch it i would.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It was a good book. Didn't see the movie.

This challenge sounds pretty tough. The 100 pull ups would be the hardest part for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On my best day I couldn't do that. Now that I am 55 I wouldn't even attempt that workout.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> My daughter belongs to a gym called crossfit ,she is on the far left in the photo. below is this mornings workout.
> I only post this cause I am proud of her.
> Wearing a 20# vest
> 1 mile run
> ...


I was done at the 20# vest part. I'll just pop a cold one and watch the festivities.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> It was a good book. Didn't see the movie.
> 
> This challenge sounds pretty tough. The 100 pull ups would be the hardest part for me.


I wasn't aware that there was a book. I am going to look into that. I am refraining from reading American sniper.

Good for your girl though, I don't think I have done that much of any of that in 21 years, let alone 90 minutes. sheesh.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

She must have cardiac arteries the size of superhighways. The range of abilities of the human body is amazing.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Orthopedic surgeons LOVE Crossfit and will tell you it's the best thing to EVER happen to their practices ... ask me how I know.


Cardiologist and Drug Companies love couch potatoes more....

My Murph time us 47:09. Next year I'll be sub 40:00!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I can do that...in about 3days.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rule #1 of Crossfit: "Never stop talking about Crossfit!"

But seriously, good for her.
The people who do this stuff are as close to treading the "insane" line as you can come without being institutionalized.
They are crazy determined, and even crazier fit.
Kudos to her. That took serious dedication and amazing will power.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Good for her. Heck, I have trouble walking to the mailbox!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Slew, I took this post as a challenge. I decided that I would go out and complete this workout just to prove that I could. Below I will chronicle my journey. 

The first step to any great workout routine is ensuring that you are dressed appropriately. in putting on my selected workout gear, I was reminded of the need to stretch appropriately. I sprained an ankle lacing up my shoes. No biggie. I walked it off, and on we went. 

Step 2 was putting on the 20# vest. I gotta be honest. I was a little winded just putting it on. Fought through it. Got that sucker on, zipped up, and we were ready to go. 

Now, I don't know about you, but I have got to have some good music to get me pumped up. I cranked up the Rocky soundtrack. It pumped me up to the point I was jumping around! Also pulled a Hamstring. Oh well, that's why we have 2. Time to go to work. 

1 mile run - holy crap! A mile doesn't seem nearly as long when you are driving it! Just as Eye of the Tiger was ending for the 6th time, I pushed my winded self over the finish line. I can tell you that weight from the vest really made this miserable. I actually was praying for an asteroid to fall from the sky and end my pain. It was at this point that I decided the manufacturer of the vest was sent by Satan. 

100 pull-ups - Time for more honesty. I can't be sure that I completed all 100. Things got pretty fuzzy after one. Good news, though. The doc said that my testicle should descend from my abdomen any day now. 

200 sit ups - it was during this set that I started calling the vest Beelzebub. Only a demon could inflict so much pain and suffering. Oh my God, the chafing! By this point I was listening to the Karate Kid soundtrack. Praying for death with every breath. Oh, and blew the other hammy. 

300 squats - this was a set that I thought I could destroy. I have very strong legs. To tell the truth, my form got really loose and sloppy. It was more of a fall down/claw my way back into position (or as close as I could by this point). On a side note, this was especially difficult because I kept slipping on the puddles that the tears streaming down my face kept making. 

One mile run - part 2. I took a short pee break between these sets. On the plus side, there was not nearly as much blood in my urine as I expected. Score! One thing that kept me going was the thought that there was more than likely asbestos in my vest, and surely that would kill me eventually, so there was some light at the end of the tunnel. During this run, I was jamming out to Chariots of Fire. It was also on this run that I saw the face of The good Lord. I did finish. 

As far as my time goes, as long as you don't count the time that I was unconscious, it couldn't have been that much longer than target. 

All in all, I am proud of my accomplishment. I am thankful it is over, but I am proud that I completed the challenge. Would I do it again? HELL NO. I would rather have a threesome with Hillary and Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> Slew, I took this post as a challenge. I decided that I would go out and complete this workout just to prove that I could. Below I will chronicle my journey.
> 
> The first step to any great workout routine is ensuring that you are dressed appropriately. in putting on my selected workout gear, I was reminded of the need to stretch appropriately. I sprained an ankle lacing up my shoes. No biggie. I walked it off, and on we went.
> 
> ...


This post is Arklatex approved!

Thanks for the laugh you funny bastard!!!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Ark. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Leroy. Fckin. Jenkins.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been a jock since 7th grade. was in the military for 21 years 3 months was a firefighter for 25 years. been going to the gym pretty much daily since I retired in 2005 and I don't come nowhere close to your daughters fitness. give her a OUTSTANDING! for me. 
I do, do a marine pft once a month, I complete them with no problems...pull ups, sit ups, 3 mile run....complete don't mean pass thou, I cant make the run time. haven't since I mustered out. 
I do a jog ... and I jog for a hour daily covering 4 to 5 miles on a thread mill, most of the time in a/c, watching chicks and tv...I know I am getting soft. I do my pft outdoors on a soft track, helps out on the back.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good for her! Way to go young ms slewfoot...:77:::clapping::::clapping::
> 
> Son 2 (Cam19 on the forum)his Cross Fit gym had the same challenge this morning (Atlanta area). I'll have to find out what his time was.
> 
> ...


Your a slow reader...I did the same this morning and I read 3 articles....and had my first beer!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks courtswagger, I needed a damn good laugh this morning. Started the day just right.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I just finished (On Monday) my first 5K run (I walked) does that count? :eagerness:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I just finished (On Monday) my first 5K run (I walked) does that count? :eagerness:


In my book it does.
5k is 3.10 miles my wife and I walk 3.5 miles every morning in the cooler months we do 5 miles. 
When I see people in wheelchairs,crutches, etc. who are unable to walk gives me the inspiration to keep walking every morning because that could be me and we will keep it up until the day the old body says no more.


----------

